# Hello, & Weird 921 issue



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

Greetings, I've been reading the forums on here since I got my 921 2 yrs ago and have gotten lots of insight to the 921 & Dish. However, I had the weirdest thing happen Saturday night during the Bud Shootout. Until this past summer, my only Fox was a local SD carried by dish. This past summer, another local (closer) CBS affiliate switched their DTV sub channel (21.2) to Fox from UPN. Well, the pix seems a little sharper than the Dish channel so I started watching that.

Now it gets weird: I have to make the inevitable trip to the, well, you know, and hit pause & nothing happens. I try to 'jump back' and the graphic comes up, but no back up. Well I change the channel to the main channel and all the DVR functions work. I go back to the Fox and nothing works again So now I go back to the Dish uplinked Fox & the DVR works. 

Strange that 21.2 will not allow the DVR to operate. Can a network disable the DVR remotely? I first thought that it happened because it was a sub channel, but tried on 47.1 & 47.2 and all DVR functions worked.....

Hmmm.

Anybody seen this before? Could it be 2 high a bitrate on the channel? Wierd, Huh?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

This was an old issue on my 921 when I first got it (around 2 years ago). Part of the problem lies in the broadcaster's encoding of the stream. Ironically it was also a FOX station, but this was the main feed, not an SD subchannel.

Unless your CBS station is not HD on their main feed, I doubt they would be using too high a bit rate on their FOX subchannel.

BTW I too get an OOM CBS station with a FOX subchannel. All DVR functions work fine on this channel (WKBN-DT / WYFX-LP 27.2).


----------



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. The CBS is in HD, maybe it's in the subchannel stream. Won't be the first time that particular station has stuck it to the viewers 

Rob


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

TvilleBee said:


> Thanks for the reply. The CBS is in HD, maybe it's in the subchannel stream. Won't be the first time that particular station has stuck it to the viewers
> 
> Rob


Contact E* tech support. Their staff can contact the station and work out the problem. It should not matter if the station is OOM for you since E* is not providing the actual feed to your DVR.

(btw: the closeness ofthe station does not make a station in or out of market - just the county you reside in)

Good luck.


----------



## TvilleBee (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, I broke down and did a Tech Chat online last night & was told this was new. It was submitted to the software dept because a current software issue "could" cause this. Guess we'll see.

Now, here's something new that I forgot in the chat.... After sitting all night, when I turn the ol' 921 on in the AM, occasionally it comes up like an old 256 color video card (if you can envision that), meaning that the picture is there, but the colors are rough, but if I turn it off & back on, it comes up normal. Maybe it's getting time to retire it....

Rob


----------

